# Potjie Koos tonight



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Today my wife brought springbok meat from her Friday shopping in Netherlands along:thumbs_up Seems I must open a fire and fix up the swarte potjie in my garden for a lekker koos. 
But I think the price was very expensive for you in S.A. 177 R per kilo:thumbs_do For us here in Germany this price is not so high and I have my little Karoo in the evening:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Today my wife brought springbok meat from her Friday shopping in Netherlands along:thumbs_up Seems I must open a fire and fix up the swarte potjie in my garden for a lekker koos.
> But I think the price was very expensive for you in S.A. 177 R per kilo:thumbs_do For us here in Germany this price is not so high and I have my little Karoo in the evening:tongue:


That is very expensive Frank. You must enjoy it. Tomorrow night we are making potjie at Phillip's home in Hoedspruit.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I hope that the Springbuck in your pot is the only one that gets eaten in Europe. Go the Bokke.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hey Frank!

At that price I hope you lick the pot clean!!! Bloody hell!! I thought we were paying a lot for venison.... You are making my mouth water for a good old potjiekos!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> I hope that the Springbuck in your pot is the only one that gets eaten in Europe. Go the Bokke.


@ Bushcat,

No afraid, here in Europe no country can beat our bokke:thumbs_up
As a longer time user here at AT you must know that I am a Bulle fan.
Unfortunately as a international user of this side : www.superrugby.co.za
I am not able to watch any video from the best sport of the world.

@ Ingozi,

The pot is clean like a baby agterent:angel:
Not only for the price, more from the taste. I think tomorrow I will feel this potjiekos again because I use to much "Bandito`s Hot Chilli Relish" from S.A. in my rice.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> @ Bushcat,
> 
> No afraid, here in Europe no country can beat our bokke:thumbs_up
> As a longer time user here at AT you must know that I am a Bulle fan.
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it put the paper in the refrigirator That is expensive don't you want to start a import business 
Cheers 
Hendrik


----------

